# Using any font (even if you dont have it)



## Perseus (Nov 17, 2004)

I was wondering how I could use CSS (or whatever else is necessary) to use a font like Gill Sans on my website. I want everyone to be able to see it, even if they dont have it on their system. The only way I can think of at this point is making the headlines as an image, but I have seen people use it as easily as it is to use Verdana, for example. The computer I am using does not have gill sans, yet the website displays it as normal text, and not an image. I also want to make sure that the coding for it is valid xhtml/css.  Thanks!!


----------



## Timmargh (Nov 17, 2004)

How about a bit of Dynamic Text Replacement?


----------



## Pengu (Nov 17, 2004)

check the copyright of the font, and point people to a site, or provide a download to get that font. Otherwise use a font-family, and specify other simmilar fonts.


----------



## mrfluffy (Nov 18, 2004)

sIFR - http://www.mikeindustries.com/blog/archive/2004/10/sifr-2.0-release-candidate


----------



## mdnky (Nov 18, 2004)

In the long run, sIFR will be the easiest method which requires the least amount of user intervention.  However, it's not something I would use for the bulk of a site.  Keep it limited to headlines and you should be fine.  Limitations are it's useless in really old browsers and if the user has scripting turned off locally (JS).  It also won't resize with the rest of the text if the user uses font-size adjustment controls in their browser.

I have a copy of the 2nd version of sIFR running on my test page for the header (Especial Kay) here.


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2004)

If it's not a lot of text just create images with the font.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Nov 18, 2004)

Mat said:
			
		

> If it's not a lot of text just create images with the font.



That would work. But images cause accessability problems. What if the browser has images turned off? What if the browser is text based? What if the user had poor eye sight and needs to enlarge the text size? What if the user is running a screen reader?

The sIFR is probably the most accessable out of all the dynamic text replacements. If the user does not have JavaScript or Flash, the <hx> tags are left alone.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 18, 2004)

Im kind of liking the dynamic text replacement..although I am concerned about accessibility issues. I am sure some users (like my brother) would need to increase font size.  What are some useful links for sIFR?


----------



## mrfluffy (Nov 19, 2004)

the s in sIFR is scaleable, it isn't perfect (you need to increase the text size and refresh for the flash text to change) but better than an image

try mdnky's test page, or http://www.jefcroft.com and http://www.designbyfire.com both use it

and Dave shea wrote an article on it http://www.mezzoblue.com/archives/2004/10/26/sifr/


----------



## scruffy (Nov 20, 2004)

Text is good.  Really, it is.  It's nice and informative and all, even for blind people with screen readers.

If people are paying attention to your fonts, you have bigger troubles - it probably means you have nothing to say that's worth their interest.


----------



## Perseus (Nov 20, 2004)

Are you saying I shouldnt worry about what font to use? If so, it IS very important which fonts are chosen in order for a particular design to work. Otherwise, I am just trying to combine both the fact I want to use a particular font with the fact that I want  it to be text (not an image) so that anyone can read it. Are you suggesting I stick with the dynamic text placement?


----------

